# Tips on Boulder to Portland



## beginnavagabond (Jun 25, 2017)

I want to get to Portland and I am in Boulder right now and I was thinking going to Cheyenne and hitch on I-80 W. Is there a better way to get there? Have you done this route before? Let me know and thanks!


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 25, 2017)

There are two ways when hitching, go through price, Utah, (my preference) or go through Laramie. Youve no reason to go to cheyenne if hitching. Either way you end up on interstate 84 pointing toward pdx


----------



## Art101 (Jun 26, 2017)

Drop me a line.Im in Cheyenne.


----------

